# How close can a dwarf japanese maple be planted to house



## zorro1rr (Aug 5, 2021)

I love how japanese maples look, and have mulched bed about 6 foot in diameter adjacent to the front of my house that gets about 3-4 hours of sun a day. Would a dwarf japanese maple be too close to the house if I put it in the middle of there? I have seen some landscaping where they are this close to buildings, but I'm not sure what the long term ramifications there would possibly be for the foundation and health of the plant.

I keep seeing mixed answers on the internet and many of them don't seem to be specifically talking about dwarf varieties.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I planted one about this same distance from my house this past spring. Slow growing. I'll let you know in 10-20 years. Haha. I might be dead before I would notice a problem. It should turn red for fall, the leaves are mostly greenish now, as it is on the north side of the house. The roots aren't going to penetrate 8" of concrete.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a dwarf Crimson Queen with a similar planting location. If you are really concerned you could bury a big pot/planter and plant the tree in the planter to contain the roots. I'm not concerned.

I do plan to keep this tree pruned back to a max of about 3'x3' which I imagine will limit root growth to some extent.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Just some quick googling, depending on the variety they can grow between 5-8 feet wide. So its radius is 2.5 to 4 feet. I would add another foot or two so that way its not touching the house. I would put it slightly passed middle away from the house. But you probably could get away with it in the middle with pruning.


----------

